# New Coop!!



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally after a month of working we just today finished everything on the coop, minus some roofing work and some glass for the windows! We did everything off a blueprint we found online and so far everybody loves their house!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!

I was just thinking about my new coop too. An what I want. 
Could you possibly give the dimensions or something ?? 
I LOVE it!!! 

& how many chickens do you have in it?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> That is BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> I was just thinking about my new coop too. An what I want.
> Could you possibly give the dimensions or something ??
> ...


Thank you! The whole coop with the yard is 8' by 12' and the actual coop is 4' by 8'. We have 8 in there now and 4 that'll be moving in soon-ish. I imagine it could hold a couple more though, it's pretty roomy in there!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> Thank you! The whole coop with the yard is 8' by 12' and the actual coop is 4' by 8'. We have 8 in there now and 4 that'll be moving in soon-ish. I imagine it could hold a couple more though, it's pretty roomy in there!


Thank you for that!!
I have 9 & one that's gunna be a little extra big. The coop I have now is too small so when I move the babies In, it will be not so good!

If you dot mind me asking, how much did it cost to make?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! I love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You did a really nice job! Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thank you for that!!
> I have 9 & one that's gunna be a little extra big. The coop I have now is too small so when I move the babies In, it will be not so good!
> 
> If you dot mind me asking, how much did it cost to make?


I don't mind at all  We haven't put all the receipts together but it cost somewhere between $300-500. Although it may be cheaper if you buy all the wood in bulk and do a metal roof instead of shingles, which is actually what the instructions originally called for. We just did shingles because we had some tar paper and shingles around


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ciwheeles said:


> I don't mind at all  We haven't put all the receipts together but it cost somewhere between $300-500. Although it may be cheaper if you buy all the wood in bulk and do a metal roof instead of shingles, which is actually what the instructions originally called for. We just did shingles because we had some tar paper and shingles around


Ahhh! Ok 
Yay!! 
Thank you so much for that information!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Ahhh! Ok
> Yay!!
> Thank you so much for that information!!


No problem! Good luck with picking and building a coop!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

That coop is awesome! Where did you find the blueprints for it?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Curious said:


> That coop is awesome! Where did you find the blueprints for it?


Thanks!! I'm having a hard time tracking it down, but I'm pretty sure it came from the coop section on Backyardchickens.com. If I can find the exact link I will share it  its just a matter of finding it again haha


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yayy! Thank you


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So I'm having a hard time finding it  but I do have some basic pictures from us building it. And, I of course can tell you some of the details

































































I can try and get specific measurements on some of the parts in the morning but i hope this shows some of how it's built


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

No worries! I'll have my dad or uncle look at the pics and see if they think they can copy it. I'm just a total dummy with building things unless it's laid out and idiot proof. If it can't be done, there are always other coops out there haha. Thanks for looking!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Curious said:


> No worries! I'll have my dad or uncle look at the pics and see if they think they can copy it. I'm just a total dummy with building things unless it's laid out and idiot proof. If it can't be done, there are always other coops out there haha. Thanks for looking!


Yea I'm sure if they have even a little experience building things they can figure it out  its actually not to complicated it just takes a lot of time and strength!


----------

